# Differents formatage ipod, possibilité de revenir en arrière



## bluepowder (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Une question à laquelle je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponses: si je décide de formatter mon ipod, depuis un mac, en format mac os journalisé, ou autre d'ailleurs, peu importe le but, bref, si je fais cette opération, certes je ne pourrais plus utiliser l'ipod en tant qu'ipod, mais, et telle est ma question, une fois formatté dans x ou y type de formatage, est il possible de revenir en arrière. Est ce que l'utilitaire de mise à jour ipod permettant soit de réinitialiser l'appareil, soit de le formater, acceptera de le reformater pour qu'il "redevienne" un ipod.

Voilà, j'aurai besoin de formatter mon ipod momentanément pour réaliser une tâche annexe, mais j'avoue que n'ayant pas trouvé confirmation à ma question, j'ai un peu peur de flinguer un ipod.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui m'apporteront quelques lumières sur le sujet!


----------



## DeepDark (27 Février 2009)

et bienvenue 

Je crois que formater un iPod n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée.
Utilises plutôt un disque dur externe ou une clé USB...
(ça coûte pas cher et c'est très conseillé)


Et il y a confusion si tu parles du formatage à mon avis...

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1335?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## bluepowder (27 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,
si je ne m'abuse, je ne crois pas me tromper, je m'explique.

J'ai cru comprendre que l'ipod se gérait par le ipod updater ou un nom ds le genre (je sais plus trop j'en ai eu plusieurs, mac et pc), car si l'on voulait le formater, ce petit programme mettait tout bien comme il faut à l'intérieur, programme interne, architecture de données déterminées (bon certes tous ces termes sont hyper réducteurs et simplistes, but you get the idea...).

J'ai déjà lu, dans de la doc apple ou non, que formater son ipod, comme on le ferait avec n'importe quel autre disque dur interne, externe, clé usb, disquette, était déconseillé, et que si on le faisait, l'ipod n'était plus qu'un disque dur externe tout bête.
Par contre je n'ai jamais lu nul part que la procédure pouvait endommager l'ipod, ce qui, en soi, me surprend beaucoup. Je conçois parfaitement que si je fais ça, mon ipod devient un disque dur externe avec un ecran et une molette qui font joli, mais j'ai du mal à croire que cela l'abimerait.
Après tout ce n'est qu'un disque dur 2,5 ou 1,8 pouces (je ne sais plus), un boitier, un controlleur usb et/ou firewire, un peu de hardware et un peu de soft, le tout géré par des applis dédiés.

J'ai besoin d'un disque dur externe qui soit firewire, et je n'ai que des disques durs usb, ou des clés.....sauf mon vieil ipod photo, qui fonctionne aussi bien en fire qu'en usb.

D'où ma question: vais-je bousiller cet ipod en le formattant comme nimporte quel autre disque, dans l'idée de le reformater avec l'appli dédiée ultérieurement.


----------



## bluepowder (1 Mars 2009)

Rebonjour,

bon, après quelques recherches supplémentaires, j'ai finalement osé, peut être mon expérience servira à quelqu'un d'autre plus tard.

Donc, on peut formater un ipod comme nimporte quel disque dur, et on peut revenir en arrière, depuis itunes.

A priori, sur pc, c'est moins évident, voire pas trop possible de récupérer, ou en tout cas c'est plus capricieux, mais sur mac ça passe tout seul, aucun bug ou truc bizarre à l'horizon, tout revient à la normale. youpi.

bon dimanche..


----------

